# Our New Model 3!



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

You're seeing her in City Park, New Orleans. She's a beaut! (and so is City Park)


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Beautiful sir, beautiful.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Doug Joubert said:


> View attachment 14389
> 
> You're seeing her in City Park, New Orleans. She's a beaut! (and so is City Park)


Congrats and time to update your profile picture!


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> Beautiful sir, beautiful.


Thank you so much! She is!


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

congrats!!! where did you take delivery?


----------



## Samsaggace (Jul 27, 2018)

So nice ! Exactly the same I would be happy to order when it will be available in France.
If you have other photos It will help me to convince my wife that “deep blue” is marvelous.
Many thanks in advance ...


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

jvmoore1 said:


> congrats!!! where did you take delivery?


@Samsaggace We actually drove to Houston from NOLA to pick it up this past weekend. Were told originally we'd get a 45-minute walk through. Ended up with half that, but I understand. They're trying to move these suckuhs out! We did get to stay in a nice hotel and enjoy the pool before picking up our beauty and head back back to NOLA.

I would recommend getting it delivered if you're driving a little ways.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Congrats and time to update your profile picture!


@SoFlaModel3 Thanks for the reminder! Done!


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Samsaggace said:


> So nice ! Exactly the same I would be happy to order when it will be available in France.
> If you have other photos It will help me to convince my wife that "deep blue" is marvelous.
> Many thanks in advance ...











And if she doesn't go for the outside, check out the shot of the panoramic window my wife took with my son in the back seat.








Hope this helps! Good luck and hope you get them in France SOON!!


----------



## Model3VT (Jul 6, 2018)

Doug Joubert said:


> View attachment 14452
> View attachment 14451
> 
> And if she doesn't go for the outside, check out the shot of the panoramic window my wife took with my son in the back seat.
> ...


Hi Doug Joubert, Congrats! I like the shot at Buc-ees, hope you went in the store even though you didn't need the gas. A true Texas experience. Not sure if they have them in LA yet. I have the same Model 3 color and wheels (although I took the covers off), love it!


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Model3VT said:


> Hi Doug Joubert, Congrats! I like the shot at Buc-ees, hope you went in the store even though you didn't need the gas. A true Texas experience. Not sure if they have them in LA yet. I have the same Model 3 color and wheels (although I took the covers off), love it!


@Model3VT Yeah, good call on that blue. The simulation on the website isn't even close to what it is in real life.

I'm thinking about taking off those aero wheel covers. The rims underneath are gorgeous! My wife, though, likes the way our car looks already, so I'm gonna probably lose that modification.

As for Buc-ees, we've always just driven past it. This time, I could not resist just stopping there. We took the pic and my wife and son went inside for some cinnamon rolls. Pretty darn good! While we were at Buc-ees, there was a mini-car show in the parking lot with hoods popped open that afternoon. If we weren't in such a rush to get back on the road and enjoy our Model 3, I would have joined them and popped my frunk.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Doug Joubert said:


> View attachment 14389
> 
> You're seeing her in City Park, New Orleans. She's a beaut! (and so is City Park)


Congrats!!


----------



## Samsaggace (Jul 27, 2018)

Doug Joubert said:


> View attachment 14452
> View attachment 14451
> 
> And if she doesn't go for the outside, check out the shot of the panoramic window my wife took with my son in the back seat.
> ...


You are so nice ! 
Your son looks so happy with the new car of his dad !
I hope that I will be able to take same shots next year.
Enjoy your car. It's a beauty !


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you, @Quicksilver ! We are so happy with our choice!


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Samsaggace said:


> You are so nice !
> Your son looks so happy with the new car of his dad !
> I hope that I will be able to take same shots next year.
> Enjoy your car. It's a beauty !


I want to see those pics next year, @Samsaggace


----------



## jvmoore1 (May 20, 2016)

Doug Joubert said:


> @Samsaggace We actually drove to Houston from NOLA to pick it up this past weekend. Were told originally we'd get a 45-minute walk through. Ended up with half that, but I understand. They're trying to move these suckuhs out! We did get to stay in a nice hotel and enjoy the pool before picking up our beauty and head back back to NOLA.
> 
> I would recommend getting it delivered if you're driving a little ways.


havent placed the order yet, but trying to decide between houston or atlanta. Thought about home delivery. just worried about if there is any issues with the car since i am so far away from a SC.
hopefully the NOLA SC will be open by the end of the year


----------



## Upstater (Sep 2, 2018)

Doug Joubert said:


> I want to see those pics next year, @Samsaggace


I had the same jubilation when we picked up our Model 3. It's more then a car. We are all joined at the hep as we all went out on a limb and trusted Tesla and they came through is spades. I had the same experience when we picked up our M3 as I was expecting a demo of 30- 40 minutes wound up 15 minutes and they also were moving M3s like crazy.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

jvmoore1 said:


> havent placed the order yet, but trying to decide between houston or atlanta. Thought about home delivery. just worried about if there is any issues with the car since i am so far away from a SC.
> hopefully the NOLA SC will be open by the end of the year


@jvmoore1 We were torn between getting it in Houston from NOLA or getting it delivered to us in NOLA. We had heard a few horror stories about what the car looked like when it was delivered, and worried about it. Plus, our sales person had said he'd be spending 45-minutes to an hour with us (which didn't pan out).

We're hoping that new SC is open in NOLA by the end of this year. It'd be nice to have something closer to us than Houston.

Truth be told, it was nice to get away, see the beautiful Houston Service Center, swim in the pool with my 11-year old son, and just make it something even more special than it already was going to be. Though I would not recommend it now because of the shortened delivery time, it was great for us.


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

Upstater said:


> I had the same jubilation when we picked up our Model 3. It's more then a car. We are all joined at the hep as we all went out on a limb and trusted Tesla and they came through is spades. I had the same experience when we picked up our M3 as I was expecting a demo of 30- 40 minutes wound up 15 minutes and they also were moving M3s like crazy.


@Upstater Yep. I have never felt more happy *or proud* to be an owner of an automobile. Yes, Tesla is a company that is designed to make money. However, it's designed to make money while making the products we buy friendly to our planet. I have waited for this car since the first time I saw a Roadster many moons ago. I revel every time I touch the accelerator. I snicker to myself when I pass a gas station. I love to plug in my car and think to myself how much money I am saving *and how I am helping my planet's environment*.

Sorry, got on the soap box for a moment there. I'll climb off now.


----------



## Model3VT (Jul 6, 2018)

Doug Joubert said:


> @Upstater Yep. I have never felt more happy *or proud* to be an owner of an automobile. Yes, Tesla is a company that is designed to make money. However, it's designed to make money while making the products we buy friendly to our planet. I have waited for this car since the first time I saw a Roadster many moons ago. I revel every time I touch the accelerator. I snicker to myself when I pass a gas station. I love to plug in my car and think to myself how much money I am saving *and how I am helping my planet's environment*.
> 
> Sorry, got on the soap box for a moment there. I'll climb off now.


I agree Doug, the technology is amazing, the speed is amazing, the silence is amazing and, yet, it is better for the environment. I still can't believe I am lucky enough to be driving one. I had pretty much talked myself out of it due to the cost even though I have also been a Tesla fan for years. My SO did not let me give up the dream and convinced me it was still a valid purchase due to the gas savings, tax break, and frequent updates. Did I mention the safety? It just goes on...


----------

